# Iphone 6 Tips and Tricks



## RoSsIkId (24/9/15)

Good day ladies and gents

Recently I took the leap from android to apple. And yes I have been battleing not to put it in flight mode and turn it into a transformer. The apps never stop wanting to blerry update. On the samsung I never ever updated the operating system, on the Iphone I have done it twice now. Loaded ios 9.0.1 tonight.

So what tips and tricks are out there on the iphone 6.


----------



## shabbar (24/9/15)

Best trick for an iPhone is, place under cars tyre and drive over it a few times to make sure its crushed completely 

Then go buy a proper phone

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Eequinox (24/9/15)

RoSsIkId said:


> Good day ladies and gents
> 
> Recently I took the leap from android to apple. And yes I have been battleing not to put it in flight mode and turn it into a transformer. The apps never stop wanting to blerry update. On the samsung I never ever updated the operating system, on the Iphone I have done it twice now. Loaded ios 9.0.1 tonight.
> 
> So what tips and tricks are out there on the iphone 6.




but can you vape it ?


----------



## Silver (24/9/15)

RoSsIkId said:


> Good day ladies and gents
> 
> Recently I took the leap from android to apple. And yes I have been battleing not to put it in flight mode and turn it into a transformer. The apps never stop wanting to blerry update. On the samsung I never ever updated the operating system, on the Iphone I have done it twice now. Loaded ios 9.0.1 tonight.
> 
> So what tips and tricks are out there on the iphone 6.



Hi @RoSsIkId 
You can disable the app updates
I dont like auto updates because i like to pick when i update it

Also, do a google search on optimising battery life and you will find several pages that go through a range of settings to turn off to help on battery life. Some of them are not obvious or easy to see. Since i did that it made a big difference to my battery life


----------



## TheLongTwitch (24/9/15)

When using your camera, the + and - buttons on the side will take a picture.
(can 1-hand shoot...and DAMN FAST at that)

Fingerprint unlock is awesome...unless your hand/fingers are wet 

Can set your camera flash/light to blink during a call or message.
(useful when using silent - as the flash is DAMN potent)

And - Putting your phone onto "Flight mode" while charging can get you to full battery in +-20mins

I have one for work and it is a lovely camera...just hate everything else about it

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## element0709 (25/9/15)

I do suggest u disable a feature on ios9 called wifi assist. It uses ur cellular data if phone thinks wifi signal is low. So u think u using wifi mean while its using cellular data. Under settings > cellular > scroll to botton and u'll see it. Guys can thank me for saving ur data bills later 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (25/9/15)

Iphone is the best by a long shot, and IOS is amazing. Here are some links for you to check out

http://www.gizmag.com/apple-ios-9-tips-tricks-2015/39521/
https://tips.apple.com/en-us/ios/iphone
http://www.pocket-lint.com/news/131...icks-see-what-your-iphone-and-ipad-can-do-now
http://www.macworld.co.uk/how-to/iosapps/32-brilliant-ios-9-tips-3615833/

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Noddy (25/9/15)

RoSsIkId said:


> Good day ladies and gents
> 
> Recently I took the leap from android to apple. And yes I have been battleing not to put it in flight mode and turn it into a transformer. The apps never stop wanting to blerry update. On the samsung I never ever updated the operating system, on the Iphone I have done it twice now. Loaded ios 9.0.1 tonight.
> 
> So what tips and tricks are out there on the iphone 6.



Condolences to you. Hope you learn from your mistake....


----------

